# Nurgle Themed Possessed Chaos Space Marines



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm currently building an overwhelmingly Nurgle-themed DIY Chaos Warband (there's a little bit of Khorne and Tzzentch in there as well) and I want to give my possessed a distinctive Nurgle look. Does anyone know a way to do this.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

well... maybe try and combine a Box set of CSMs with a box set of Zombies for Fantasy.. well actually you could create zombies out of anything that is SM....

-Thinks about making a zombie Bezerker-

Actually this would work for well for Plague Marines...hmm...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Find all the spare bits you can that are nurglish or modify parts as such. One thing you can think is how Death Guard armour should look then how it would become warped from possession. In my mind pretty much all plague marines are possessed so you could go with a plague marine look then ass spikes and tentacles bursting from their armour.

I'd say GS is a must for at least a few models and I bet Nurgle stuff would be a great starting point if you are new to GS (I'm thinking of using CSMs, GS and spare parts from almost all plastic kits Chaos have to do some plague marines myself.) then you could use a hot glue gun to add drippy bits and gooey stuff I bet.

Also you might look at using the zombie sprues and maybe some daemon stuff though i have had 0 chance to look at daemon models since my GW sold out of them for the last three times I went in and it's a 3-6 hour total trip for me and we have been locked in a huge snow storm for almost a month.


----------

